# How much does weight matter?



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

So my breeder has started the selection process for the litter. There are 6 males to choose from. One is 13 lbs, two are 12 lbs, the other 4 are 11 lbs. Does the difference between a pound or two really matter to tell you anything at the 7 week mark? 

Here are two of the puppies. Red is 11 lbs and medium drive. Lime is 13 lbs and high drive.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Unless one pup is really small then, no, weight means nothing to me.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Puppies develop at different rates. Those weights look totally normal for the 7 week mark. Drives... that is another thing.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it....doesn't


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Good looking pups!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Weight is just . . . a number.


----------

